# 38KKK bra size



## kwillia

Her back is gonna love her in a few years...

FOXNews.com - Woman Sets Breast Implants Record: 38KKK - Health News | Current Health News | Medical News

A woman from Texas has reportedly undergone nine breast enlargement operations to become the proud owner of the world's largest breasts — size 38KKK.

American doctors had refused to carry out any more operations on Sheyla Hershey, 28, when her breasts were a staggering 34FFF, but that didn't stop her from going under the knife for the record breaking surgery.


----------



## my-thyme

...her face looks like Michael Jackson?!?!?!


----------



## RareBreed

She looks like she's one chromosome shy of being male.


----------



## desertrat

kwillia said:


> Here back is gonna love her in a few years...
> 
> FOXNews.com - Woman Sets Breast Implants Record: 38KKK - Health News | Current Health News | Medical News
> 
> A woman from Texas has reportedly undergone nine breast enlargement operations to become the proud owner of the world's largest breasts — size 38KKK.
> 
> American doctors had refused to carry out any more operations on Sheyla Hershey, 28, when her breasts were a staggering 34FFF, but that didn't stop her from going under the knife for the record breaking surgery.



A gallon of silicone? Yowza!


----------



## Cowgirl

my-thyme said:


> ...her face looks like Michael Jackson?!?!?!





RareBreed said:


> She looks like she's one chromosome shy of being male.



I was just thinking she looks like a guy!


----------



## MMDad

Wirelessly posted (Change we can believe in!: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)

Here back? What does that mean Kwilly?

Imagine the juggling you could do with those!


----------



## Dupontster

Dumb bish


----------



## sunflower

Future Porn Star


----------



## hvp05

Finally, a pair of tatas even the most discerning white supremacist could love.

Too bad she had to have them done to make the record; if they were real that would be something neat.


----------



## Softballkid

I thought this thread was about you for a second there kwillia 

I knew they were ginormous, but that there


----------



## kwillia

Softballkid said:


> I thought this thread was about you for a second there kwillia
> 
> I knew they were ginormous, but that there


You still remember our first forum luncheon dontchu...


----------



## Kain99

Talk about desperation!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Damn those are big


----------



## K_Jo

I've seen bigger.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:


> I've seen bigger.



Still nursing, huh...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:


> Still nursing, huh...



  Nope!


----------



## StrawberryGal

That lady is nut!


----------



## JULZ

Read the comments on her website...hilarious.


----------



## Dupontster

JULZ said:


> Read the comments on her website...hilarious.



They make her a Goddess....I think she's an attention whore....I like the comment from the Swede:  "Thanks for sharing all your pictures, they are great! If you ever comes to Sweden... just let me know if you need a place to stay "


----------



## Softballkid

kwillia said:


> You still remember our first forum luncheon dontchu...


 
:gulp: Yeup 



Kain99 said:


> Talk about desperation!


 

Oh, now stop... You'd do it if I paid for it


----------



## LOVE

The radio stated she getting another surgery in Dec. Her bestfriend has to be a chiropractor.


----------



## sockgirl77

desertrat said:


> A gallon of silicone? Yowza!



Those are jugs. Literally.


----------



## Kain99

Softballkid said:


> :
> 
> Oh, now stop... You'd do it if I paid for it



My breasts swell to almost that size everytime I see you!  But you are right... I'd do it for you!


----------



## kwillia

Kain99 said:


> My breasts swell to almost that size everytime I see you!



Awwww... you're still lactating after all these years! Once a momma always a momma...


----------



## TwinPeaks

Sheyla is my hero!  Boobs can never be too big!

Softballkid if you pay for mine I'll let you play with them whenever you want! :bouncebounce:


----------



## kwillia

TwinPeaks said:


> Sheyla is my hero!  Boobs can never be too big!
> 
> Softballkid if you pay for mine I'll let you play with them whenever you want! :bouncebounce:



Be forewarned he is still just a kid at heart and will be expecting you to get implanted with squeeky toys for his amusement.


----------



## dolemite

im in heaven


----------



## vraiblonde

Um, yuck.  But it just goes to show you:  no matter how big a freak and how unattractive someone is, there are people out there who think they're sexy.


----------



## toppick08

I'm a thigh, butt, leg man myself......


----------



## Rosehaven

*almost as big as*

what Dog the Bounty Hunter's wife carries around.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Rosehaven said:


> Dog the Bounty Hunter's wife....



Beth Chapman (Smith)


----------



## General Lee

MMDad said:


> Imagine the juggling you could do with those!





Imagine the motor boatin you could do with those


----------



## aps45819

General Lee said:


> Imagine the motor boatin you could do with those



 you'll put your eye out kid


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Her ear lobes are kinda droopy.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wow, she set a record for implants.  That's something to be proud of.


----------



## cdsulhoff

my-thyme said:


> ...her face looks like Michael Jackson?!?!?!



 HOLY S**T She does!! LOL


----------



## GypsyQueen

Yuck. that looks horrid.


----------



## Princess.Anne

*Guinness Book of World Records is 61MMM*

A woman from Texas has reportedly undergone nine breast enlargement operations to become the proud owner of the world's largest breasts — size 38KKK.

American doctors had refused to carry out any more operations on Sheyla Hershey, 28, when her breasts were a staggering 34FFF, but that didn't stop her from going under the knife for the record breaking surgery.[/QUOTE]

"Author: Famous Plastic 06 5th, 2008 
The Guinness Book of World Records has recognized Maxi Mounds as the body that houses that worlds largest breast implants:

Maxi Mounds has undergone plastic surgery to increase her bust size to *61MMM *and each breast weights 20lbs. She has polypropylene string breast implants, which irritate the breast tissue, causing them to grow continuously as they fill with fluid. Gee that certainly sounds disgusting. String breast implants have been banned in the USA and Europe since 2001.

Maxi Mounds, the owner of the worlds biggests boobs, is a pornstar and featured stripper."

 Just imagine have having to carry your twins, twenty pounds each, all day long.  It is dangerous to go under the knife anyway, but to have this done to this extreme, it is just plain vanity. Enough is enough!  When will it ever end? 






"GOD SAVE THE QUEEN"


----------



## mindy

I have yet to figure out how she went from a 34 to a 38 in getting the implants.  That right there makes no sense above the strangeness of making them that huge!


----------



## lbreder

She gives a whole new meaning to "more then a handful"


----------



## Softballkid

Kain99 said:


> My breasts swell to almost that size everytime I see you! But you are right... I'd do it for you!


 
 That's why I loves ya 



TwinPeaks said:


> Sheyla is my hero! Boobs can never be too big!
> 
> Softballkid if you pay for mine I'll let you play with them whenever you want! :bouncebounce:


 
Hellz yeah 



kwillia said:


> Be forewarned he is still just a kid at heart and will be expecting you to get implanted with squeeky toys for his amusement.


 
 You always tell me secrets


----------

